# Just starting accutane



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Been to dermatoligist today, starting accutane, 40mg for the first month, 60mg for the second then up to 80mg. Pre bloods were all good, will be having them monitered. Looking forward to it but a bit scared at the same time :confused1:

Im hoping to post up before, during and an after pic for you all to see too if i can pluck up the courage, this will help others on here who suffer.

Anyone who has been on it before got any tips, do's and don'ts etc..


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Been to dermatoligist today, starting accutane, 40mg for the first month, 60mg for the second then up to 80mg. Pre bloods were all good, will be having them monitered. Looking forward to it but a bit scared at the same time :confused1:
> 
> Im hoping to post up before, during and an after pic for you all to see too if i can pluck up the courage, this will help others on here who suffer.
> 
> Anyone who has been on it before got any tips, do's and don'ts etc..


Ok mate I used 80mg a day for 4 months and the main dont's are Stay clear of alcohol if you can.. or if you do drink dont drink a lot as this seemed to flare up my spots worse.

Get a family tub of moisturiser. You will definately need some lip salve!!

When I came off my eyes were really dry and sore, so I took something to help refresh them, like an eye drop.. If I was to do it all again I would run this eye drop throughout the course, just helps for when you come off.

I was told to avoid vitamin A also. Your be fine mate, it really is nothing to worry about, just looking forward to the results.. they wont come until towards the end of the course but just be patient!


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Im surprised your dermatologist is still advocating the high dose regimen. 80mgs/d will bring on some bad sides and you may find it hard to train with the cramps it can produce. As far as im aware current protocol is to use a low dose (10-20mgs/d) for longer. Whilst the suicide risk hasnt been proven, most were taking a very high dose at the time. Perhaps ask someone you trust close to you to be aware of mood changes when you up the dose. It is very hard to self-diagnose.

Take it easy. Have they said anything about watching your vitamin A intake from foods? On the high dose if you dont reduce, or at least become aware, the sides can be increased. Good luck with it.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Goose said:


> Ok mate I used 80mg a day for 4 months and the main dont's are Stay clear of alcohol if you can.. or if you do drink dont drink a lot as this seemed to flare up my spots worse.
> 
> *Damn, i dont drink much anyway but i got my holiday coming up and was hoping to go and get lathered a few times *
> 
> ...


*Yeah will stay away, going to look at what some high Vit A foods are soon so i can avoid them.*


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

kingprop said:


> *Im surprised your dermatologist is still advocating the high dose regimen. 80mgs/d will bring on some bad sides and you may find it hard to train with the cramps it can produce. As far as im aware current protocol is to use a low dose (10-20mgs/d) for longer*. Whilst the suicide risk hasnt been proven, most were taking a very high dose at the time. Perhaps ask someone you trust close to you to be aware of mood changes when you up the dose. It is very hard to self-diagnose.
> 
> Take it easy. Have they said anything about watching your vitamin A intake from foods? On the high dose if you dont reduce, or at least become aware, the sides can be increased. Good luck with it.


Dont know where your source of info on the low dose thing is mate but im assuming its wrong. Im sure suicide effects will depend on the person i.e if they have other reasons etc.. I know about the mood changes im already quite depressed but thats about my acne and once i start o see some results im going to feel a lot better.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

a mate of mine has been on this for a while and when he has drank on it, hes been paraletic within a couple of pints, crazy stuff


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

jonesy2411 said:


> a mate of mine has been on this for a while and when he has drank on it, hes been paraletic within a couple of pints, crazy stuff


Don't think id do that but its a shame i cant have a few drinks on holiday


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey you!

Good stuff on getting this thread up!

Maybe start it after your holiday? If you can?

x


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey you!
> 
> Good stuff on getting this thread up!
> 
> ...


Hey kate :thumb:

Can't really, got 2 months supply from hosptial today, cant really just start when i like and my holiday is 6 weeks away yet :confused1:


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll be honest mate when I was on it I just stuck with 40mg all the way through the course and never went higher as it wasn't needed for me. I did try 60mg for a week although the side effects were much worse. With 40mg I barely had any probs what so ever and I did drink on occasions until I couldn't remember getting home!! Lol

Drink on your holiday dude and don't worry about it just remember to cover up and use sun cream as I did notice I burnt a little easier.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Keithy5 said:


> I'll be honest mate when I was on it I just stuck with 40mg all the way through the course and never went higher as it wasn't needed for me. I did try 60mg for a week although the side effects were much worse. With 40mg I barely had any probs what so ever and I did drink on occasions until I couldn't remember getting home!! Lol
> 
> Drink on your holiday dude and don't worry about it just remember to cover up and use sun cream as I did notice I burnt a little easier.


Cheers for the advice dude. Was the effects as bad as some people make out? Did it work well for you etc?


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

T_Woody said:


> Cheers for the advice dude. Was the effects as bad as some people make out? Did it work well for you etc?


The side effects were not bad at all mate. I had dryish lips now and again but nothing serious that stopped me kissing the missus etc. :thumbup1: I seemed to feel more tired than normal when on them but again nothing bad like.

It worked awesome, cleared everything up. I have done a few courses since and only odd couple of spots appearing back but that is inevitable really.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Well done for posting this thread mate. I know it's hard but any chance of a before picture?

I too suffer from acne, did when I was about 16 when I ate so much junk food, then cleaned up for a year and since starting weightlifting (well maybe just after) it has flared up again. I usually only get it on my forehead and by nose/chin and havent really thought about doing much about it. I used to use clearasil when I got it when I was 16 and a few others which I have forgot the name of (prescribed creams like Ben...something) just wondering how good this accutane stuff is meant to be? And how "bad" you suffer from acne to get on it?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks keith, big help!

Yeah haimer, il get one up soon, il keep this thread up like a diary type thing.. Well i think Accutane IS a miricle drug for acne, but the side affects are ment to be quite bad, just took my first dose so il keep you al informed.


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck fella and hope the results you get are what you're after.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice one mate. What are the proposed sides then? Is this a 3 month course or does it depend on the person?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

respect for posting this mate, it will help a lot of people out in their choice as to whether to take the plunge or not

some side effects is did get, which were mostly a personal thing, and not mentioned in the leaflet

along with acne i had follicultus of the scalp, which basically means bacteria in the hair follicles that can then move around, so in theory if you were a hairy gorilla it could spread all over you

they were not sure i had this and thought it was acne of the scalp so put me on hibi-scrub once a week, they however didnt tell me to come off it and that stuff kills e-coli

when you go in hospitals and put the creme on your hands thats hibi-scrub so my scalp was battered

this led to heat induced utricia (?) which i still have along with the follicultus

as mentioned this was a personal thing and probably wont apply to anyone else, one thing that may do is that i got rashes round my mouth due to the roacc, they prescribed fucidin creme to get rid of it and i had to use it for some months after i came off the roacc

i was also using hydrocortisone creme on my arms a lot which meant i had to go to a different chemists every other time to avoid getting the third degree (incase i was inhaling it i assume)

the other sides were dry lips, nose, lack of smell, nose bleeds and at times a shorter fuse

good luck with this pal


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Cheers dave, i saw that you took this before thats why i added you on facebook few days a go so we could talk about it if thats ok?

Your garunteed, dryness of lips, face and nose. Other sides affect people diferently.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> Cheers dave, i saw that you took this before thats why i added you on facebook few days a go so we could talk about it if thats ok?
> 
> Your garunteed, dryness of lips, face and nose. Other sides affect people diferently.


was that you? i thought it was someone i went to school with so didnt look at their profile, same name - sorry pal :lol:

ive not got a problem with it pal but no-one on my facebook knows i was on it so id prefer it if it was private messages :bounce:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Used it to clean up back and shoulders. Has done a great job and using 100mg a day.

Dry skin on forearms, but chapped lips was the main problem. Just carry a little pot of Vaseline around with you and you will be sorted.

You can expect an outbreak at some stage, so it gets better before it gets worse.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Don't think id do that but its a shame i cant have a few drinks on holiday


You can believe me.

There seems to be this idea that if you drink when on accutane your liver will dissolve! Complete rubbish. I ran accutane for a year at 80/100mg per day. I drank every weekend and Im not talking a couple of drinks either. I was getting bloods done throughout and the change in my liver profile only raised ever so slightly. By the end the reading was a bit high but I doubt

a) you will be kept on as long as me and

B) I would bet my bottom dollar you don't drink as much as me!

Enjoy your holiday, have a drink then get back to your training when you return


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Used it to clean up back and shoulders. Has done a great job and using 100mg a day.
> 
> Dry skin on forearms, but chapped lips was the main problem. Just carry a little pot of Vaseline around with you and you will be sorted.
> 
> You can expect an outbreak at some stage, so it gets better before it gets worse.


100mg a day :w00t: thats some dose mate!! was the scripted or you sourced them yourself? its max 1mg 1kg how many kg are you

im running 40mg with great sucess at the moment :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

101kg


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Double post


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

davetherave said:


> was that you? i thought it was someone i went to school with so didnt look at their profile, same name - sorry pal :lol:
> 
> ive not got a problem with it pal but no-one on my facebook knows i was on it so id prefer it if it was private messages :bounce:


Yes of course mate, drop me your msn or something



LittleChris said:


> Used it to clean up back and shoulders. Has done a great job and using 100mg a day.
> 
> Dry skin on forearms, but chapped lips was the main problem. Just carry a little pot of Vaseline around with you and you will be sorted.
> 
> ...


Yeah i think everyones lips suffer like ****, i took my first 2 x 20mg last night, got some ****ty stomach pain for a minute.. :whistling:

Yep im aware of the outbreak :confused1:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> You can believe me.
> 
> There seems to be this idea that if you drink when on accutane your liver will dissolve! Complete rubbish. I ran accutane for a year at 80/100mg per day. I drank every weekend and Im not talking a couple of drinks either. I was getting bloods done throughout and the change in my liver profile only raised ever so slightly. By the end the reading was a bit high but I doubt
> 
> ...


Cheers for clearing that up - wont be drinking that much, i just wanted a few nights out where i could neck some booze down me and hit the clubs :tongue: Thanks


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

trust me i drank whilst on it mate

i hear theres a 10 year rule or something so i still have about 8 years before my liver fails 

however i did ask my dermotologist and it was noted that when i went abroad on a drinking holiday i stop taking it 1-2 weeks before due to the beer levels induced and also the sun

i blame this thread for me having a nose bleed after the gym


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah i will designate a few nights on holiday to drinking, may skip the dose 1 day, surely that wont affect much.. right? Second day on it dont feel anything yet probs wont anyway for a few more days, already applying the lip balm though hehe!


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

dont care what people think but ive been using girls foundation and concealer for when i go out somewhere i want to look my best - while the accutane is just starting to work.

I got info on good ones and how to use it right off my sister and no one can tell 

maybe worth a try for the time being if you fancy it.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ill keep an eye on this as Im wanting to do the same. Got an apointment with the doctor on friday and will be asking to see a dermotologist.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Day 4 got bad headache but i think im dehydrating a lot quicker so i will have to keep drinking as much water as possible. No change in acn.. i guess they will start to kick in soon.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Well 1st week done, starting to get sore lips now and skin on nose is getting dry. Worst side affect is i keep wakeing up in the middle of the night dry as fcuk, really dry and thirsty!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Could take a good few weeks to clear up any acne.. it norm gets worse before it gets better.

Keep fluids high!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah im not expecting it to work within a few weeks anyway, i tink its got a little worse now, not much tho! Im trying to drink as much water as posible hroughout the day too!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Well over 11 days in and seeing some results  Very pleased so far..

Sides: Very sore lips, sore/drynose, sore joints (could be from working), and the worst one.. severe dehydration! Cant keep hydrated at all! But all this is so worth it..


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Surprised you are seeing results so soon mate, expect abit of a breakout soon but its never as bad as people make out, or at least it wasn't in my case. In another few weeks odd mate you will be seeing the results week after week.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

if you needed 8 pints of water normally, on roacc you'd need 12

if youre on creatine and taking the current weather into account you'd need 18

im not saying drink 18 pints of water, im just saying take the weather into account pal

in my experience once it got better (the acne) it was ok then until they took me off, hopefully they wont balls up with you and mess the dosage up though


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Cheers keith, not huge results.. but you know, All is good!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah i now the weather hot - but this dehydration is incredible, waking up everynight with extreme thirst. Dosage > 40mg, 4 Weeks, 60mg 4 Weeks, Review and possibily up to 80mg per week (as i weight 81kg)


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good to hear it is working quicky. Mine took around 2months to really get to work, but I was on the juice.

Mine has disappeared now, just left with a lot of dry skin and white marks on my gorgeous tanned body.

Assume these will disappear in a few months?

Was on 100mg a day, dropped this to 40mg a day. When start course will possibly ramp it up again if needs be.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

First nose bleed earlier  But the sides are bareable.. but its only 40mg.. will be doubleing!

Chris marks apprently take a while to dissapear


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Good to hear this is going well. Did you go see a normal doctor/GP before going elsewhere for accutane? How much water you taking in daily roughly?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, you have to see your GP then get reffered to a dermatoligist for it. You must have tried atleast 3/4 different treatments first. Im drinking quite a bit, along with other drinks.


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

T_Woody said:


> First nose bleed earlier  But the sides are bareable.. but its only 40mg.. will be doubleing!
> 
> Chris marks apprently take a while to dissapear


Quite surprised you have a nose bleed on 40mg, I was on that for ages and only really got chapped lips and was never that thirsty. How much do you weigh though infact?


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Worst side effects of any drugs I have ever taken but sooo worth it - made me a different man confidence wise. I started on 60 and moved up to 80 for 6 months, I have chapped lips, nose bleeds every single day, flaky skin on my face, trasers in my sight but I still loved the results it gave!

LittleChris 100 is a huge amount, my doc was almost having a heart attack that I wanted to do 80!

Haimer I had to get referred by my GP to a dermatologist but the speed they refer you depends on them, I had to really push hard to get referred - to the point of saying I would buy illegally if I had to.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Keithy5 said:


> Quite surprised you have a nose bleed on 40mg, I was on that for ages and only really got chapped lips and was never that thirsty. How much do you weigh though infact?


Yeah not a bad nose bleed but still. I weigh 81kg, so 0.5mg/kg of bodyweight, but they recomend that 1mg/ kg of bodyweight so i assume i will be going up to 80mg/day eventually.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

mph said:


> Worst side effects of any drugs I have ever taken but sooo worth it - made me a different man confidence wise. I started on 60 and moved up to 80 for 6 months, I have chapped lips, nose bleeds every single day, flaky skin on my face, trasers in my sight but I still loved the results it gave!
> 
> LittleChris 100 is a huge amount, my doc was almost having a heart attack that I wanted to do 80!
> 
> Haimer I had to get referred by my GP to a dermatologist but the speed they refer you depends on them, I had to really push hard to get referred - to the point of saying I would buy illegally if I had to.


Yeah i can imagine it will make me a totally different person 

How long is it since you finished the course? Oh and if chris weighs 100kg then 100mg should be fine.


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

I weighed around 90kg and I chose to stay at 40mg mate, saying this your symptoms could have been much worse than mine I don't know.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

at the moment im running at 30mg with some realy good changes.

my left shoulder has cleared completley and my right had got a little worse but know is started to settle down, my lips are as sore as fu)k but that all the side i have

im back to the docs on monday but im going to ask to stay at this dose as i feel ok and things are starting to change


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

newdur said:


> at the moment im running at 30mg with some realy good changes.
> 
> my left shoulder has cleared completley and my right had got a little worse but know is started to settle down, my lips are as sore as fu)k but that all the side i have
> 
> im back to the docs on monday but im going to ask to stay at this dose as i feel ok and things are starting to change


Its funny, i literally have no acne on my arms or back, only my face :cursing: :cursing:

My lips are sore and nose, but its bareable for the results. May i ask why you want to stay at that dose?


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Yeah i can imagine it will make me a totally different person
> 
> How long is it since you finished the course? Oh and if chris weighs 100kg then 100mg should be fine.


Finished about 4 maybe 5 years ago now. Since then I very very rarely get 1 single spot on my face and if I do it really is just one small pimple. Never had one single spot since on my back (which was very bad).


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

mph said:


> Finished about 4 maybe 5 years ago now. Since then I very very rarely get 1 single spot on my face and if I do it really is just one small pimple. Never had one single spot since on my back (which was very bad).


Thats good :thumb:

So you still have sides now from it?


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Good to hear things are going well T_woody.

Ive been on 40mg around 6 weeks now and my next apopintmenty is next week so dose may be upped.

After one week i got an outbreak on face which lasted 2 weeks then slowly started getting better and when this started getting better i then got an outbreak on my shoulders and upper arms which lasted another 2 weeks so for the past week this has slowly been starting to get better and by now face is looking very clear for me 

Sides at this dose seemed to stop about 2 weeks ago just mild dry lips now. Im assuming they will return when the dose is upped next week.

I hope it doesnt leave marks on my tattoo where ive had this outbreak on shoulders and upper arms


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> Its funny, i literally have no acne on my arms or back, only my face :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> My lips are sore and nose, but its bareable for the results. May i ask why you want to stay at that dose?


im seeing results with this low dose and as there on my back ie not on show i can handle a slower reaction and not have the sides.. saying that though if my doctor ups the dose ill have no choice... its just a pain in the **** trying to keep out the sun in this weather


----------



## English_Muscle (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey man, best of luck with your Accutane cycle - i started mine about 6 weeks ago.

The 1st month was 20mg /day to test my tolerance / blood tests were fine etc, and after only 7 days i had a greatly noticable difference, skin looked great - no sides at all! After the next few weeks towards the end of the months 20mg course, the benefits seemed to reach a diminishing returns point.

2 weeks into my 60mg/day dose now, and sides - sore, chapped lips are more noticable definately, dry throat at night - thats about it, the higher dose is definately helping the acne again, - altho i did get a pretty bad outbreak after the first week at 60mg. Guess it's just a point of patience mate, hope yours keeps going well!

Oh - i also noticed i actually definately AM alot more susceptible to sunburn, did cardio at 2pm during one of our really hot days here for an hour, got home and had burnt slightly - (i never burn in english heat - especially not with only an hours exposure) - so cream up when on your hol! Thats my plan

GL bro


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Good to hear that English  Im whacking on sumcream when im out in the sun anyway and will be putting a fair bit on in Bulgaria, im hoping the sun will take away a lot of the acne anyway, combination of the Sun, sea water etc does them good  Im mpving up to 60mg in about 2 weeks.. can't wait..


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i was weighing about 15 stone at the time of my second course, and was taking two tablets a day, i think that works out as 80mg?

ive not got any boxes left so dont know what each tablet contained


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive been to see my doc about this. Told him I had been on steriods (big mistake). He just used it as an excuse not to give me the accutane and said they would clear up after I came off the steriods. I tried to explain to him Id been off for a month and have had acne since I was young. He has even given me around 2 courses of anti-biotics and steriod creams etc. In one ear out the other, gave me retin-A cream.

So Im looking to buy from the internet but the prices are rediculous. I dont know what to do. I couldnt really afford more than 40mg/day for two months at the most. I weight 15st, would this be enough? Im planning my next course to be Test-e 500-600mg a week. Should I take it when I start the course? Sorry for the hi-jack.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I got prescribed accutane on saturday, reading this thread has made me very excited! The prospect of being able to eat a normal diet and train hard without breaking out in masses of nasty spots is very exciting, as is the thougth that one day I may be able to walk about with no top without feeling like a freak...fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

For the side effects such as sore lips etc are you using vaseline/nivea or something to help counter this at all?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> I got prescribed accutane on saturday, reading this thread has made me very excited! The prospect of being able to eat a normal diet and train hard without breaking out in masses of nasty spots is very exciting, as is the thougth that one day I may be able to walk about with no top without feeling like a freak...fingers crossed for us all!


you'll be right, id be more worried about your face :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL, sadly there isn't a medication to improve ugly, or I'd of signed up long ago LMAO


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Haimer said:


> For the side effects such as sore lips etc are you using vaseline/nivea or something to help counter this at all?


E45 cream for the lips.. does the trick.. vaseline for the nose also


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> I got prescribed accutane on saturday, reading this thread has made me very excited! The prospect of being able to eat a normal diet and train hard without breaking out in masses of nasty spots is very exciting, as is the thougth that one day I may be able to walk about with no top without feeling like a freak...fingers crossed for us all!


Nice one mate! It is exciting! : :bounce:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

good thread. well i'm 20 and get spots still. nothing major except when i come off gear then my shoulders and back really break out. i got my referral last week and i have my pre-roacc blood test in the morning. then back in 2 weeks to get my stuff and doseage


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Did you all tell your doctor you were on steriods?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Im not on steroids so not a problem for me, although i would tell the doctor if i was!

Good luck Est


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

estfna said:


> good thread. well i'm 20 and get spots still. nothing major except when i come off gear then my shoulders and back really break out. i got my referral last week and i have my pre-roacc blood test in the morning. then back in 2 weeks to get my stuff and doseage


I fainted on the pre bloods :confused1: Don't klnow why, not scared of needles or anything.. i think a few people do tho!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah vaseline was a saviour for me.. and my butt :lol:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Goose said:


> Yeah vaseline was a saviour for me.. and my butt :lol:


You vaselined your arshole? Did u get a dry ars?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah I had the same with the ****. Couldn't go to the toilet properly after first month and ended up wearing a nappy as leaked


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> You vaselined your arshole? Did u get a dry ars?


 :lol: no it was a joke my friend..:cool:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank god!  So you vaselined it for gayness  ?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

dusher said:


> Did you all tell your doctor you were on steriods?


he asked. i wouldn't tell him though because i know for a fact they would blame it on them. when actually i have had them on my face since i was about 12 and have tried all sorts for them.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

T_Woody said:


> I fainted on the pre bloods :confused1: Don't klnow why, not scared of needles or anything.. i think a few people do tho!


well i went for pre bloods and apparently i hate ate too soon. ****ing 8 hours without food i was starving. so i have to ring up on wed morning to see if the clinic is open, again. pain in the rectum this.


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

Woody mate, my best mate was on this stuff similar dose but a longer course, i'm sure he was taking it for about a year in total! Anyway he had very facial acne and some on his back. This stuff totally blew it out the water his facial skin is now perfect, never gets any spots and his back has cleared right up so he now walks about topless and a happy man!! He was 19-20 whilst taking it btw. He also had eyedrops and lip balm at the ready allll the time.

One other strange thing was that he was taking it during 1st year of uni and we were getting wrecked 2+ times a week and he just kept taking it with no noticeable problems but he did get ****ed easier (bonus in his eyes). Wait and see how you react to it, maybe his drinking slowed down the healing hence the longer course but its honestly changed his life for the better huge confidence increase etc so good luck!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Im just going to buy the stuff. 300 for the full course, bit bloody steep like


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

dusher said:


> Im just going to buy the stuff. 300 for the full course, bit bloody steep like


You under medical supervision?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

neildo said:


> Woody mate, my best mate was on this stuff similar dose but a longer course, i'm sure he was taking it for about a year in total! Anyway he had very facial acne and some on his back. This stuff totally blew it out the water his facial skin is now perfect, never gets any spots and his back has cleared right up so he now walks about topless and a happy man!! He was 19-20 whilst taking it btw. He also had eyedrops and lip balm at the ready allll the time.
> 
> One other strange thing was that he was taking it during 1st year of uni and we were getting wrecked 2+ times a week and he just kept taking it with no noticeable problems but he did get ****ed easier (bonus in his eyes). Wait and see how you react to it, maybe his drinking slowed down the healing hence the longer course but its honestly changed his life for the better huge confidence increase etc so good luck!


Thanks for that mate  Great help


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> You under medical supervision?


No.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

£300 for a course.

Good luck with that.

I have spent 700 thus far and whilst it has cleared, will need more whilst on cycle to keep it at bay.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

dusher said:


> No.


This isn't stuff to be ****ed with, regular bloods need to be taken.. if not and you respond not too well it can cause high colestrol.. diabetes etc.. liver damage... If you're prepered to go ahead without medical supervision then thats you're choice, but i advise not.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> £300 for a course.
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> I have spent 700 thus far and whilst it has cleared, will need more whilst on cycle to keep it at bay.


Hmm well Im gettin 270 x 20mg of ROCHE accutane. God knows if that will do but I hope it does.



T_Woody said:


> This isn't stuff to be ****ed with, regular bloods need to be taken.. if not and you respond not too well it can cause high colestrol.. diabetes etc.. liver damage... If you're prepered to go ahead without medical supervision then thats you're choice, but i advise not.


If only my doctor wasnt a complete ****. Told him I had been on steroids and he gave me some crappy cream. I asked him does this prevent spots instead of just clear the ones Ive got, he said no. :confused1: I looked at him as if to say whats the point? Then he blabbered on about how its the steroids that has caused them. But Ive had 2 courses of anti-biotics, steroid creams etc etc since I was about 14. Nothing has worked. As you can tell I dont like him. Tight bastard


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

My doc never aksed if I had used steroids before reffering me to the dermatologist. The dermatologist asked me but i said no as I had already been offered accutane prior to using steroids. Im now on 80mg a week and around my 12th week.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

D8on said:


> My doc never aksed if I had used steroids before reffering me to the dermatologist. The dermatologist asked me but i said no as I had already been offered accutane prior to using steroids. Im now on 80mg a week and around my 12th week.


Hows it going for you now then?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Went and had a doctors appointment today and mentioned roaccutane and whilst he was tempted to get me on it he said he would try some other antibiotics first as roacc isn't usually a "first prescription". So he has got me on a course of 'Oxytetracycline' which I used about 3 years ago during my first "outbreak" which did help clear them up, however if it doesnt work he said he will then refer me.

How you finding your course so far Woody?


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

T_Woody said:


> Hows it going for you now then?


Going well mate. Cleared up loads on my back but has left quite a few scars. The extra 20mg a day is noticeable in sides as my face is alot flakier and the same for my lips.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

My lips are really sore, got a bad back and dehydration.. but i dont give as sh1t because its working really well  Very pleased so far, going up to 60mg soon too.. Only around 2 and a half weeks in and the changes.. everyone is mentioning them (although i hate that)

Nice one D8on


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

How's it going for you now mate?

Just been to my dermo today and he asked how much I weigh, I said just over 100kg and he says "well the highest we will go up to is 50mg, I will start you on 20mg to begin with"...

Just reading through this again and it seems I have been **** raped, will 20mg even make a difference to me?


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

estfna said:


> How's it going for you now mate?
> 
> Just been to my dermo today and he asked how much I weigh, I said just over 100kg and he says "well the highest we will go up to is 50mg, I will start you on 20mg to begin with"...
> 
> Just reading through this again and it seems I have been **** raped, will 20mg even make a difference to me?


 hahah mate there strong! even on 20mg ive seen such a change in my spots on my back plus my lips are as dry as a nuns c***, and im constantly dehydrated even though ive uped my water intake

ive opted to stay on 20mg as its so hot at the moment and im going on a 2 week climbing trip to the alps (dolomites) soon and im worried about dehydration


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I have dropped to 40mg now, have been on it for the past 2-3 weeks and skin is still very dry. Spots completely gone


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

estfna said:


> How's it going for you now mate?
> 
> Just been to my dermo today and he asked how much I weigh, I said just over 100kg and he says "well the highest we will go up to is 50mg, I will start you on 20mg to begin with"...
> 
> Just reading through this again and it seems I have been **** raped, will 20mg even make a difference to me?


Going well i guess.. felt pretty depressed for a few days.. lips are sore and dehydrated all the time. I have also developed bad Ezema up my arms.. (like an itchy red skin condition) which is ****ing me off.

They are strong but only going up to 50mg sounds ****.. i go up to 60mg in 1 week.. started on 50mg..


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

T_Woody said:


> Going well i guess.. felt pretty depressed for a few days.. lips are sore and dehydrated all the time. I have also developed bad Ezema up my arms.. (like an itchy red skin condition) which is ****ing me off.
> 
> *
> They are strong but only going up to 50mg sounds ****.. i go up to 60mg in 1 week.. started on 50mg..*


exactly why i think i will be on this for about 2 years, because no offence intended mate; i don't think you're near 100kg. add to that fact i use gear and i think the 20mg will just give me an itch...


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

im on 800mg test and 500mg deca at the moment and my back is clearing as we speak.. dont underestimate ro-acc mate some people react differantly


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

i know accutane helps clear up acne but does it help clear up the scars left behind by acne.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

energize17 said:


> i know accutane helps clear up acne but does it help clear up the scars left behind by acne.


Yes it can do. Did with mine.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

estfna said:


> exactly why i think i will be on this for about 2 years, because no offence intended mate; i don't think you're near 100kg. add to that fact i use gear and i think the 20mg will just give me an itch...


You fcuking what!!?!  

Non taken, im 81kg :thumbup1:

It is strong stuff, dont underestimate, but the calculation for mg is 1mg/1kg of bodyweight, this doctor seems to be frightend... I will be going up to 80mg most likely..


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

energize17 said:


> i know accutane helps clear up acne but does it help clear up the scars left behind by acne.


It didn't for me, time was the best healer for that.

Don't you need skin cell growth for that, not sure accutane promotes skin cell growth. Guess you could consider bio oil but not convinced about rubbing oil over (what I assume is) your face and / or back.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

mph said:


> It didn't for me, time was the best healer for that.
> 
> Don't you need skin cell growth for that, not sure accutane promotes skin cell growth. Guess you could consider bio oil but not convinced about rubbing oil over (what I assume is) your face and / or back.


Apprently, most of the time, it doesnt take away scars and does leave red marks, but after some time, it should heal and hopefully by then you will be clear.

:bounce:


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep T_Woody, that's what happened to me. I'm almost a fresh faced youngster now.....

almost.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats good to hear


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Does anybody find that there derma dosent give you enough to last till the next appointment lol. Mine usually run out 2 weeks before my next appointment.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I got my next apptment in 1 month, think i got enough


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I have got bad eczema on my arms now.. from dry skin ARGH ;(

Just got sore lips and dehydration now.. sides aren't so bad, although i have eczema up and down both arms from having dry skin, people noticing that too now so thats getting me down quite a bit. Moved up to 60mg /day now. 2 with tea and 1 before bed..


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

2 with dinner and one before bed sounds a bit too much on the system in one go.

Why not split the dose more evenly and reduce the sides a little.

I have one breakfast, one with dinner.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Im into my second week now, started 20mg first week, no sides etc. Now at 40mg. Going to stay at this dose for a month see how things go.

How is everyone elses?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Used 40mg per day for 13 weeks. Upped now to 80mg a day. Been on for 2 weeks., skin getting very dry but still got acne coming through. Taking AAS probably isnt helping matters though


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

LittleChris said:


> 2 with dinner and one before bed sounds a bit too much on the system in one go.
> 
> Why not split the dose more evenly and reduce the sides a little.
> 
> I have one breakfast, one with dinner.


I have all 4 in morning in one go?!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I have all 4 in morning in one go?!


"Ykes" is fitting here mate. I would definatly split them up? I now take 70mg/day.. 20mg in morning, 20 at dinner, 25 at tea, 5 mg before bed! My skin, lips and eys are very very dry, cant see very well on a night usually.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I think im getting this soon. I was meant to get it a few months ago but liver was playing up so they wouldn't give me it. But now my liver is fine so I have an appointment hopefully in the next 2 weeks to get this.

Not wanting to take it, but tbh i'd rather have no spots. I get more blemishes then spots, just nippy redness around face. I've tried everything. I have no spots or nothing on my body thats the weird thing it's only on my face I get them.


----------

